# Flexicam Routers????



## Advanced Material (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, I have recently purchased a Flexicam ES919 at an aucion. While I don't have an immediate need for this machine I would like to have it running. Problem has been finding or getting much information here in the States.

I have a medium sized CNC machine shop however this is my first CNC Router. I am looking to do some of my high volume work in this machine.

My question is this, does anyone know of any outlets for parts, information, etc... or someone who might be willing to come in and spend a few days in my shop to get us on the right path for a bit of $$$ in return?? 

Its my understanding that Flexicam did have an outlet in Delaware but it is no longer there??

thanks in advance for any help!!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Eric.


----------



## synergyp (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Eric,
Give us a call and we can sort you out. 

Cheers
Jon

www . synergyproducts . ca


----------



## cncrouterservice (Nov 7, 2012)

Contact Synergy Products, they stock parts, and support those machines. Google synergy products cnc and you should find them. I can't post the url as I'm a new user.

Cheers


----------



## Autom8ion (Nov 21, 2012)

We are a full service CNC repair shop. I just purchased a flexicam as well and once we have had a chance to work with it a bit we would be prepared to come and visit you and help you get it set up and running.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Eric,
Welcome to the forum and congrats for you new router. 
It will make us happy if you will post the image of your router.

Well, I know some stores that deal with CNC routers but not sure about exactly this one. 
I have heard about a store named CNC Router Store in New York, May be that helps!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

The last time I had any contact with a FlexiCam dealer I spoke with one
in NH. Can't remember the company name or phone number. If they are still a dealer they should be listed on the manufactures web page.


----------



## Autom8ion (Nov 21, 2012)

We're able to get your FlexiCam running??


----------

